# Warren & Bracon's Blog



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 12, 2007)

*I know I already have a blog for Bracon and I started one for Warren a few days ago, but I decided that it'd be easier if I joined them together. Ok so i'l just do a short intro and show you some pics of my bunnies:*

*Name: Bracon*

*Age: 14 weeks*

*Breed/Colour: Blue Otter, Netherland Dwarf*

*Likes: Chewing anything/ getting her head scratched*

*Dislikes: Going to the vet/ Warren *







*Name: Warren*

*Age: 7 weeks *

*Breed/Colour: Black, Netherland Dwarf*

*Likes: Big Spaces to play in/ exploring*

*Dislikes: Bracon*


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Awww they are gorgeous! :inlove:

Hopefully they will learn to love each other, living close together will help, they'll get used to each other smells and that. 

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 12, 2007)

*Arg Ive tried to write and sent this post about 5 times now! Each time its gotten shorter because Ive forgot what I was going to say. Stupid Dumb Computer!:crash*

*Warren*

*Not much progress made today with the bonding. After he and Bracon nearly ripped eachothers heads off Ive decided to postpone the bonding till both are fixed. He's still very timid around people and I suppose i'm not helping by not spending much time handling him, its a lot harder than I thought looking after two rabbits and trying to spend the same amount of time with each. I'm sure things will be a lot better when both are bonded. *

*So like I said not much has really happened today. I booked Warren into the vets for Monday to have his mxy jab. I doubt that will help his confidence being round humans though. *

*~Hannah, Bracon and Warren~*


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 12, 2007)

Are they female and male?


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Yep Bracons female & warrens male

~*Hannah,Bracon&Warren~*


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 12, 2007)

Well of you are already letting them meet, Bracon could most defnietly be pregnant...

It can happen in a split second, and you may not even see it...

If she's pregnant it's going to cause alot of problems for her, since she's so young.


----------



## Spring (Jul 12, 2007)

Very cute! I just love little Bracon and Warren!

I would not attempt any more bonding sessions though until both are spayed and neutered. Because they are a small breed, they reach sexual maturity earlier, sometimes as early as 3 months. It is very risky to have themboth intact out together, even though they are young the risk of Bracon getting pregnant is very real. Being dwarfs, who have a higher risk of complications and being so young it would be very risky for Bracon. 

Here's some information from a past thread..

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20972&forum_id=8


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 13, 2007)

Both have not been anywere near eachother since there first meeting... which didnt go well. Im not going to continue the bonding untill at least one is fixed

*~Hannah,Bracon&Warren~*


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey all Warren here. I feel a lot better today, I kinda like it here, much better than that last place I came from. Mum said something about "vets" tomorow, I have no idea what that word meens but I hope it involves food. I heard Bracon laughing, shesaid its a bad place, but i'm tuff, i'm no girl pants like her!

Heres a random video of Bracon, I dunno why mum bothers, shees not very interesting and no were near as cute as me

** Bracon broke the log cabin not me! She killed it by chewing it to death**
http://s78.photobucket.com/albums/j100/flight32/?action=view&current=6cc90878.flv


----------



## monklover (Jul 15, 2007)

Awww! That's a really cute video of Bracon! Where did you get that log cabin and tunnel?


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 15, 2007)

I got the tunnel from a local market. There really popular and most pet shops sell them, they also come in different sizes.

The log cabin, If I had a pound for every person who asked me this I'd be a millionare lol, is from Pets @ Home. Im not sure if you can get them over in the US. But if you go onto http://www.petsathome.co.ukyou can look at the cabin there, it might have a brand name or something that may help with your search. Hope this has helped a bit!

~*Hannah,Bracon&Warren~*


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 16, 2007)

when did you get Warren?



sweet bunny


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 16, 2007)

I got him a week today. He's settled in a lot more but still seems to be a bit nervous. Bracon settled down after 3-4 days which makes me a bit worried about Warren because its been a week. Maybe he's just taking longer because he's near a new rabbit. Or maybe he wasn't treated that good when he was @ the pet shop?

*~HannahBracon&Warren~*


----------



## ellissian (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi 

Sorry for putting this here but I did'nt know were else to put it.  

Just to let you know I can't read my PMs while I'm using this phone. Feel free to email me. 

BTW your buns are gorgeous!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 16, 2007)

*I took Warren to the vet today for his mxy jab. I was hoping that everything would go ok, like when I took BB. However it wasnt. It was really weird on the way to the vets, each time Bracon travels she loves it, espec when its sunny, she'll happily lay there sunbathing. Warren stresses out though, I think its the noise. I was getting worried because he was shaking like mad and I knew as soon as he got into the vets it would get worse. As soon as I stepped through the door a german shepard tryed to lunge at me and a westie was barking at Warren. 20 minutes we were waiting there for and there was no one in the room, alls I could hear was a lot of laughing and talking. Anyway when I got in the vet had a look at him and said he was fine and healthy and told me to keep hold of his head while he inserted the needle. Then Warren started to scream and started to claw me to death, i'm guessing the vet knew this might happen so he had hold of the "safe end". After what seemed like forever he finally took the needle out and Warren ran back into the carry case, stading upright and clinging onto the back, as he always does when he's affraid. I "thanked" the vet and also asked about bonding and what his views were on it, he said "bonding two rabbits arn't really a good idea, most don't get on". My mum started to agree, which really annoys me, she always listens to everyone but me! Ive been to that vet before when I had Thumper and my cats. He ain't the best to be honest. The vet in the other room is much better. So yep I guess i'm going to have to start again with the whole Warren Vs the Human race thing. It was going so well and now its back to square one.*

*Anyway i'm talking rubbish, it's nearly 12am here so I better go to Bed**:zzzzz*

*~Hannah,Bracon&Warren~*


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 17, 2007)

*Im back again. Today I thought I'd give one last go at bonding, even tough I said I'd wait till next year.I decided to take both out of theirown teritory and put them some were new, i.e my backroom. The first few minutes involved a lot of sniffing and circling, I thought it would end up like last time and they would go for each other but it didnt! They both started binkying and within 5 minutes were laying next to eachother grroming one another. After that I thought I better seperate things incase it went a bit far. Im so glad now I know they get on, I cant wait to get Warren fixed so I can start the bonding for real. I know pregnancy is a high risk thats why im now going to wait till the op. It was just something I had to try out to see if It worked.. and it did!. *

*Oh by the way I bought another log cabbin for Warren today. Loads of people have been asking me for brand names etc but I didnt have a clue! So heres some photos of the box:*

*(Rubbish quality because they were taken by a camera phone)*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

Weneed pictures!?:biggrin2:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Bought a new run for Warren today so I thought Id take a pic of the set up. After Warren's fixed il be able to put the stairs back in the hutch and attack the two runs. So they'll have loads of room! Btw the runs are usually seperate but I just put them together for the pic*




*Sorry everywere looks a bit messy*


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 23, 2007)

Great set up  AndIm glad to hear that everything went well when the two were out together 

SSS


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Its been a while since I wrote something here...

Well I found out Bracon was pregnant a few days ago, my parents wontlet me get her spayed straight away but have agreed that she can get done after the litter. Hey its a start! 

Found out Im moving to scotland next summer, which is great news for me and the buns! It'll meen they'll have loads more room. I also thought I'td be a good chance to take some photos.

This is were we are moving to next summer-
















Some pics of Bracon that I took before-

















With the advice of my dad I think my photography skills have improved a bit :biggrin2:


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm glad to hear your parents are going to let you spay Bracon in the near future! I would advise your parents that Bracon may require an emergency vet visit if any of the babies get stuck. It's something that would have to be addressed immediately if you notice excess blood and/or straining. So it would be a good idea to find a vet willing to do on call or emergency work now before the need arises.

You're future home looks absolutely lovely! I'm jealous, I wish I could move in with you guys!

--Dawn


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey all. I haven't posted in here for a while. Manily due to the fact that I'm lazy. Been a pretty bad week, got my GCSE results back and they wern't what I was hoping for, I hope that I can still get onto the animal course:?.

To make things worse Brackens been really nasty over the last few days, shes been acting the total opposite of what she usualy is. Not sure if thats something to do with her "moody teenager" stage. 

That's kinda of it, I just thought Id update a bit more, and add this pic of Warren that my and my brother took before, thanks for reading.







*~Hannah,Bracken&Warren~*


----------



## polly (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Hannah just got round to checking your blog. Bracon is probably getting grumpy cause she is uncomfortable, its pretty common when they are due to give birth, they kinda just want to be left alone. Pm me if you need me

Thats cool that you are moving up here right beside one of the lochs too, the scenery is wonderful its a lovely place to stay but remeber plenty of jumpers it would freeze your bits off in the winter. I live right in central scotland and am about 20 mins away from the only lake in Scotland i actually walked across it one year cause it froze so thick never gets like that now though


----------

